# Who needs venting, among other things.



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I went out to a call this morning and saw this.



















This heater has apparently been installed for 3 1/2 years.  Luckily it's in an outdoor closet, otherwise people could have been killed.

After...










If I could have billed for another hour and parts I'd have liked to clean up the existing water and gas piping but it all works.






Paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

As long as the door was opened, it was vented to the outside!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work Paul. How are you liking the corrugated SS connecters?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

So far I like them. They bend much easier than the copper ones and if you have to re-bend them they're about 100 times easier than copper. I think they cost me about a dollar less than the Brasscraft copper ones. The only issue I've found is the washers aren't usually set all the way down in the nuts and if you don't make sure they're pushed all the way in, they can seem tight but will leak. Other than that, they're good.







Paul


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pre-heating the cold water.. Looked as though they had removed the soffet and was using that as the vent. By the look of the charcoal 2x4 close to top you saved someone from ill fate..


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bradford white..........propane???:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work Paul...

That Rocksteady sticker looks great! :thumbup:

GE I guess some HandiHack went shopping at HD....


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

That is just unbelievable.
I thought the toilet seat bidet was bad...
How does that even happen?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I second Redwood, the sticker is great. Nice and big, so even elderly h/o's can read it. However, you need a mighty big hardhat to put that sticker on.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I got a big head.  

I have smaller ones that fit on regular sized hard hats though.








Paul


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*looks good...*

He , why could you not have just taken a sawzall
and cut out a square grill at the top of the door???

that would have worked ok for a chimmney....:laughing:


did the ceiling or roof shingles above that closet look a little "well done"????

you sticker looks good


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

proper venting is way over rated


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Txmasterplumber said:


> proper venting is way over rated


Maybe in Texas... Don't see why or how you can say that.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Never mind I'm an idiot I'm guessing I didn't pick up the sarcasm.... Sorry.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice job RockSteady. That is exactly why people need to hire a licensed professional plumber to do the job right...:thumbsup:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice job RockSteady. That is exactly why people need to hire a licensed professional plumber to do the job right...:thumbsup:


Ditto!


----------

